
How we improved our engineering estimates by 1082% - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/how-we-improved-our-engineering-estimates-by-1082-4f31d3063a28
======
askins4trouble
Hey! Thanks for submitting the article to Hacker News. I'll be traveling today
but if anyone has any questions I'd love to talk about our experience.

------
neonIcon
Very interesting article

